# ιδεασμός ή κάτι άλλο;



## unique (Mar 15, 2011)

Προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω τρεις ψυχολογικούς όρους:
Α) Όρο που να καλύπτει γενικά την ύπαρξη έμμονων ιδεών (ιδεασμός);
Β) Όρο που να προσδιορίζει το φαινόμενο της ύπαρξης κοινών ιδεών σε μέλη συγκεκριμένων ομάδων ή εθνοτήτων.
Γ) Όρο που να καλύπτει τη διαδικασία πρόσληψης ιδεών ή ιδεολογιών από τρίτους, που συχνά καταλήγει σε εμμονές. (ιδεοληψία;)
Υπάρχει κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό ψυχολογικών όρων;


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω πολύ, αλλά για να ανεβάσω το νήμα:


Όχι, δεν ξέρω για ηλεκτρονικό / διαδικτυακό λεξικό, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να έχουμε συζητήσει για τα έντυπα.
Η *ιδεοληψία (obsession)* δεν έχει σχέση με πρόσληψη από τρίτους. Η -_ληψία_ (όπως στην _καταληψία_) υποθέτω ότι σημαίνει ότι οι ιδέες καταλαμβάνουν το άτομο.
Ο *ιδεασμός (ideation)* είναι ο σχηματισμός σκέψεων, ιδεών. Υπάρχει κυρίως ο _αυτοκτονικός ιδεασμός_ (_suicidal ideation_), αλλά και ο _παρανοϊκός ιδεασμός_ κ.ά. Δες και _ideation (idea generation)_.


----------



## unique (Mar 15, 2011)

Αλίευσα τα εξής:
ιδεοληψία η (ουσιαστικό) (ψυχιατρ.) ανεπιθύμητη αλλά έμμονη και επαναλαμβανόμενη περιοδικά σκέψη, ιδέα ή αίσθηση που επιβάλλεται με αυταρχικό τρόπο στη συνείδηση ενός ατόμου και προκαλεί εσωτερική αντίσταση με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία έντονου άγχους. 
Σαφώς συχνότερα, αποτελεί όρο πολεμικής, με τον οποίο μία θέση ή άποψη καταδικάζεται ως υπερβολικά, δογματικά προσκολλημένη σε κάποια ιδέα και ανίκανη να αντιληφθεί την πραγματική πολυπλοκότητα ή ευρύτητα ενός θέματος.
Στα ελληνικά, το να είναι κανείς "ιδεοληπτικός" πλησιάζει πολύ την κατάσταση του να είναι επιληπτικός. Η ιδεοληψία (ιδέα+λαμβάνω) είναι ο δαιμονισμός από μια ιδέα, η παραβίαση της προσωπικότητας από αυτή, μία κατάσταση κατά την οποία το υποκείμενο απεικονίζεται ως ανυπεράσπιστο θύμα κατάληψής του από κάτι το οποίο είναι αλλότριο και εξωγενές ως προς το ίδιο.
Ιδεοληψία είναι μια ιδέα που διαψεύστηκε από τα πράγματα και οι φορείς της ιδέας επιμένουν να τη στηρίζουν.
Η «ιδεοληψία» σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, αφορά μια «υπερβολική εμμονή σε ιδεολογικά δόγματα».
Η «ιδεοληψία» μάλλον περιγράφει την πρώτη περίπτωση.
Η τρίτη περίπτωση αναλογεί προς αυτό που στην καθομιλουμένη ονομάζεται πλύση εγκεφάλου. Ωστόσο δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένας "επιστημονικός" όρος.


----------



## leto (Jul 1, 2021)

Ένα καλό άρθρο για τις ιδεοληψίες με την ψυχιατρική έννοια . Επίσης και ως μέρος της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2021)

Κοίταζα το άρθρο στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψε ο leto (Καλωσόρισες!) και μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον ο όρος *παρεισφρέουσες σκέψεις (intrusive thoughts)*. Ατυχώς, ο συντάκτης γράφει *_παρεισφρύουσες_ όπως και *_παρεισφρύω_ αλλού. Να θυμίσω ότι το ρήμα είναι *παρεισφρέω*, ο αόριστος *παρεισέφρησα*.

Έψαξα να δω πόσο διαδεδομένος είναι ο όρος «παρεισφρέουσες σκέψεις» και ο χαζούλης ο Γκούγκλης πέταξε την κοτσάνα του:

Did you mean: "παρεισφρύουσες σκέψεις"

Μου έδινε 12 ευρήματα με «παρεισφρέουσες». Πάτησα στην πρότασή του και βρήκα 13 «παρεισφρύουσες». Όχι αρκετές για να συστήσουν κάποια «πλειοψηφία της χρήσης». (Ούτε καν σαν εκείνη την πλειοψηφία του ΟΧΙ που πήγε άπατη…)


----------



## cougr (Jul 8, 2021)

Σχετικό νήμα: Παρεισφρέω...


----------



## leto (Jul 9, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Ομολογώ ότι από πάντα το σκεφτόμουν και το έλεγα με υ και όχι με ε


----------

